# Tru Ball Absolute



## HOYT_ARCHER_23 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just picked it up yesterday. Took a while to set up though, but once i got it set up its a crisp trigger. the Crispness of the trigger to me is just like the Carter release I shot. One question I have about it though and help me out on this......Who ever has one, do you have problems with the sensitivity screw staying in place? There isnt a screw lock on that like the travel screw has. Any feedback would be great but from what i can tell its a great shooting release all the way from the handle feel to the crispness of the trigger. JUST READ THE INSTRUCTIONS!!!


----------

